# is hep C carrier a pregnancy complication?



## tag60 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pt is in for regular OB/pregnancy check. Under A/P, provider lists a few problems (obesity, anemia) and also "hepatitis C carrier." It's my understanding that carrier is not the same as acute infection (?). I see O98.41x, viral hepatitis complicating pregnancy, but I'm not certain this is the correct one to use for carrier. Do I code hep C carrier as a pregnancy complication, and if so, what code is correct? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 29, 2016)

Per AHA Coding guidelines, any condition present during pregnancy is a complication unless otherwise stated.  "it is the providers' responsibility to state that the condition being treated is not affecting the pregnancy".  

Code O99.830, Other infection carrier state complicating pregnancy
Z22.52, Carrier of viral hepatitis C
Then code the weeks of gestation

O98.41X is active hep, not carrier status.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tag60 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you for that reminder about conditions during pregnancy! And thanks for the correct code; I couldn't seem to find anything in the Index under Pregnancy, Complicated by. I will take another look, and add this information to my coding notes.


----------

